# hilfe!! hirngespinnst



## daif (27. Januar 2005)

hi,

ich blättere so in den Zeitschriften rum und sehe eine Pace RC31 (nicht zum ersten mal) und plötzlich schiesst es mir durch den Kopf "hey, wie wärs denn damit am Mercury??" meine mx pro eta tut eh nicht so wie ich gerne hätte (kann nur 60mm nutzen) und ungefedert fahren würde mich echt reizen!!

allerdings hab ich ja nur das Mercury und jetzt Gabel kaufen und dann nach kurzer Zeit evtl wieder zurückbauen.....ich weiss nicht...

wer fährt denn hier n mtb mit Starrgabel???
kann man da schon mit gefederten Kollegen noch mitkommen??
(jaaaaa ich weiss, früher nur ungefedert, und auf Fahrtechnik kommts an)

mich interessieren euere möglichst subjektiven (ja subjektiv!) Eindrücke  


p.s.: bitte redet mir diesen schwachsinn aus


----------



## wondermike (27. Januar 2005)

Mann, Alter mach keinen Scheiß! Komm mal auf 'ne Tour in den Taunus, ich verspreche Dir, danach wirst Du nur noch an ein Fully denken und nicht mehr an eine Starrgabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gearshifter (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo daif,

also ich fahr ein Marin-Indian Fire Trail, ist zwar superlicht aber völlig starr und die Arme nach nem mittelschweren Waldasuritt völlig taub! *muhaha*
Mein Tip-lass da mit der Starrgabel lieber bleiben, höchstens du bist ein Waldwegcruiser und fährst kein härteres Gelände wie Feldwege.

Was bringt dir die beste Technik wenn nach nem wilden Ausritt die Armgelenke und Schulter schmerzt. Gruß schon mal an die durchtrainierten und gestählten MTB-Pros die aus Fitnessgründen auch ohne Dämpfer auskommen!   

Gruß

Deore DX


----------



## daif (27. Januar 2005)

oh mann, danke jungs!!!  

nee, im Ernst, ich weiss nicht was mich drauf gebracht hat...
aber ich hab es wirklich ernsthaft überlegt!!

naja, ich muss erstmal ne weile Waldwege fahren bis ich an unsere Trails komm, aber da sind durchaus ein "paar" Steine und absätze....
und bergab lass ich es schon auch mal gerne laufen....

is glaub echt ne blöde Idee, vor allem wenn das das einzige Rad ist!!
als zweitrad könnt ich mir schon n schönes HT mit Starrgabel/ der Pace vorstellen


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Januar 2005)

das lässt du dir aber schnell ausreden !!!!! dann hast dus auch nicht richtig gewollt - was sind schon taube arme oder schmerzende schultern gegen ne tolle pace gabel ????? und vor allem die unübertreffliche optik an einem mercury !!! dann noch den ganzen schaltungsmist weg und nen singlespeed draus gemacht und du hast eines der schönsten bikes das die menschheit je gesehen hat !!!!!!

also daif - mann oder maus ?


----------



## locationmaster (28. Januar 2005)

DANKE FUER DAS LOESCHEN MEINES BEITRAGS  

humor ist hier wohl verboten


----------



## daif (29. Januar 2005)

???????
warum habt ihr das "ausred  ausred  ausred  ausred  ausred  " gelöscht??
hat doch niemanden gestört!

und "forumsplatz verschwenden" tun die ganzen 15 jährigen DDD-Kiddies, die sich anzicken und dauerbeschimpfen....

naja, wat solls...

@fettkloß

naja, war ein Hirngespinnst, das geht manchmal schnell vorbei, kann aber wiederkommen!!!
wie gesagt, wäre das Mercury mein zweitbike würde ich es machen...
und singlespeed...neeee, bei meinen Beinen komme ich damit nichtmal über ne Temposchwelle auf der Strasse, bzw muss so nen kleinen Gang montieren dass ich nur 8km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit schaff    

gute Nacht

P.s. ach ja, bezüglich "mann oder memme?" - memme.....aber ne ganz harte


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Januar 2005)

@ locationmaster - es musste sich mal wieder ein "moderator  " profilieren !!! hier im ibc haben mods schon threads zugemacht die sie dann nachher wieder aufmachen mussten .

wen es interessiert schaut mal unter www.singlespeedforum.de , da ist unser moderator tortour king auch ein forumsbetreiber ( soll nicht abwertend klingen ) . dort postet er , und viele andere , wesentlich - na ja mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt - lockerere sprüche als hier . der ton ist da ein vollkommen anderer !!! einige threads sind nur blödsinn   ich hab nix dagegen (ganz im gegenteil), nur hier dann einen so absolut harmlosen beitrag zu löschen ist schon sehr ......


----------



## der alte ron (6. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> ich blättere so in den Zeitschriften rum und sehe eine Pace RC31 (nicht zum ersten mal) und plötzlich schiesst es mir durch den Kopf "hey, wie wärs denn damit am Mercury ?"


 


Ich finde die gabel würde gut zu deinem bike passen , auch die bauhöhe passt sehr gut ins mercury .



[/QUOTE=daif]wer fährt denn hier n mtb mit Starrgabel???
kann man da schon mit gefederten Kollegen noch mitkommen??
(jaaaaa ich weiss, früher nur ungefedert, und auf Fahrtechnik kommts an)

mich interessieren euere möglichst subjektiven (ja subjektiv!) Eindrücke  
p.s.: bitte redet mir diesen schwachsinn aus[/QUOTE]

Ich bin letzten herbst am lago starr gefahren - hat sehr viel spass gemacht .
Auch bei mir zu hause in oberbayern nähe tegernseer alpen immer mal wieder für eine ganze tour einfach das lockout der gabel zugemacht .
Und das gelände ist ja woanders meist nicht so extrem . Es ist wirklich etwas speziell starr zu fahren, aber ich find es toll !
Ich bin grad dabei ein starrbike zu planen .
Probier es doch einfach aus du kannst ja erstmal deine gabel vorsichtshalber behalten . Wenns dir nicht gefällt , die pace kriegst du mit rel. wenig wertverlust bei ebay wieder los oder hier im forum .
Die singlespeeder oder die leichtbauer würden sich drum kloppen .

nikolay


----------

